# Has anyone been the oe to end relationship adchaged their mid?



## love him (Oct 23, 2011)

We have had a tough year loss ofpregnancies parent died my husban may loose his job....

He said he does not love me any more, I still love him ver much.

I am moving out i 2 weeks and am woried that my marriage i over with.

Has anyone hee been the one to end the relationship and changed their mind?

Why did you change your mind?

Or if your partner left you,did they come back?

Any stories please I feel like I am loosing my soul mate.


----------

